# Riverfront Gazebo Project



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

The company I work landed a nice bit of work from the town council. The town is putting in a little park by the river that runs through, and they are putting a nice 18'x18' gazebo in with an amphitheater around it. Its going to have a wheelchair ramp on each side, and a walk on the side facing the river. The main post and beam work will be welded steel, covered in a 3/4" ply sub, and finished with pvc trim work. Roof will be exposed timber framing with a king post and cupola at the peak. Its going to be a pretty fine piece of carpentry, and by far the nicest outdoor structure the town has ever built. I will try and keep up to date with the progress pics. Been there two weeks today.


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, this is the first project I have been "put in charge of" which really only means making sure everything is where its suppose to be, and that it all gets done right. Im pretty young, 23, and its myself, a labouror sometimes, and a "veteran." Let me just say I am getting a lot better at standing up to these older guys and saying straight up, its not good enough, when they want to let something slide. Its perfect, its good enough, haha, thats someone on here's sig and Ive always loved it, same as "walking the fine line between production and perfection." anyways hope you all like the way it shapes up, might just start posting more projects up.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

good for ya.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Right on brother. It can be tricky running a job, with elders working under you. It's the 90/10 rule, 90% are cool, the other 10% not so much.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Why was OSB used for forming material?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Another young buck making his mark. :clap:

Just remember those guys can be your best friend too. Listen and keep an open mind. 

Fun project, take a picture or two every day. We love pictures


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

Do a great job, you will br driving your kids to this one and telling them all about your first hands-on "management" job - good for you, make them proud :laughing:

... and listen to Uncle Gus - don't dismiss the old guys and keep an open mind.

(Though I've got to say – there are old guys who are done by their mid-forties who realize that this is a good as it will ever be for them and it makes them very bitter and unfit company and then there are the "old" guys and gals, who in their 50s, 60s, 70s and even 80s are full of enthusiasm for learning new and trying new and are completely happy to celebrate the successes of the youngsters. The latter are worth their diminishing weight in diamonds. You'll soon learn to recognize the difference.)


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Keep the pics and updates coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tylerb said:


> Oh yeah, this is the first project I have been "put in charge of" which really only means making sure everything is where its suppose to be, and that it all gets done right. Im pretty young, 23, and its myself, a labouror sometimes, and a "veteran." Let me just say I am getting a lot better at standing up to these older guys and saying straight up, its not good enough, when they want to let something slide. Its perfect, its good enough, haha, thats someone on here's sig and Ive always loved it, same as "walking the fine line between production and perfection." anyways hope you all like the way it shapes up, might just start posting more projects up.


I've always liked Lones line too:thumbsup:


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

JustaFramer said:


> Why was OSB used for forming material?


Short answer: Thats what I was told to use.
Because we had a bunch that was used to protect a flat roof from EIFS on another project, and wanted to get a second use out of it. Clean side in, and all the concrete is going to be getting parged(sp) anyways. We braced the outside up good, to keep it from bowing at all, and the inside just enough to keep it from blowing out. Personally hate using it for forms, but Im still an employee and have to do what Im told haha.

Is there a problem with using osb for forms other than the extra bracing required, and the rough finish it provides?


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Tylerb said:


> Short answer: Thats what I was told to use.
> Because we had a bunch that was used to protect a flat roof from EIFS on another project, and wanted to get a second use out of it. Clean side in, and all the concrete is going to be getting parged(sp) anyways. We braced the outside up good, to keep it from bowing at all, and the inside just enough to keep it from blowing out. Personally hate using it for forms, but Im still an employee and have to do what Im told haha.
> 
> Is there a problem with using osb for forms other than the extra bracing required, and the rough finish it provides?


No problem. I was curious as to the reason for the use. I though you guys were might be going for a architectural finish with the osb. I am sure it left a finish that would really give the parging something to stick to.

As it is most the pressure would be at the bottom of the forms. Overall so far your finished product looks good. You have a notch on your belt and something to be proud of. :thumbsup:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

A nice clean site by the looks of it too.


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

We try and do a quick clean every day, and a good site cleanup on Fridays. Its right on a main st, so we are putting a bit more effort into keeping it tidy.


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

*Finally Back*

Well, sorry for the delay between updates. We're swamped with work, and my gazebo had been put on the back burner. Finally got a few days in two weeks ago, and a few days last week. Now it sounds like I will be staying put to finish this sucka off. Got the sub ply all installed, and all of our arches cut. Made the king post from a rough sawn 12x12, and got all of the hip rafters cut. Today we got a couple more bodys over there and got the hips all set and run into the king. Tomorrow we will header off between the hips and set commons. This was my first time cutting rafters like this, and I let out a nice sigh of relief when everything came together %100!


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

The roof


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Lookin great keep up the good work!! 

Nice to see other young guys coming into the trades taking it serious and producing good work.

:thumbup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

The thing that's bad about osb is its strength compared to 5/8 and 3/4 form ply. But that's in larger forms where the pressure will be greater.

I'm actually in a concrete form class this week!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BTW your projects looks great! Looks like fun too. Enjoy the weather before it gets too cold!


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words. Got the rest of the roof in, should have the planking finished today. Definitely the funnest/ most challenging/ rewarding project of my career to date! More pics soon.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks great Tyler!


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

Few more pics. The headers were a pita to get fitting nice and tight, a little bit of patience and they're all in.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks awesome, you guys did a great job!

Being that it is a town structure you can take your wife or girlfriend there to show off the craftsmanship! That's the best part IMO:thumbsup:

You don't always get that chance doing residential.....


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

WNYcarpenter said:


> Looks awesome, you guys did a great job!
> 
> Being that it is a town structure you can take your wife or girlfriend there to show off the craftsmanship! That's the best part IMO:thumbsup:
> 
> You don't always get that chance doing residential.....


Thanks! Its coming along anyways, shingles show up tomorrow. Thats one of the best parts, is that its right in the public eye, something everyone in town is going to see, and know, I built it.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey that looks great. Nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

Getting it all trimmed out. Got pulled off for a few days again, to run a bunch of crown at a reno we've got on the go. Had all the posts wrapped up at the end of the day, just gotta put the collars on install some railing, build some stairs and the cupola. Cant wait to have it all finished up.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Right on brother, looking sharp!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Lookin' great! Where ya doing this at? May have to stop by, if it's any where close!

That bridge kind of looks like the one in Liverpool, am I right?

upon further review of the surrounding area, that isn't Liverpool.... where ya to?


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

Brutus said:


> Lookin' great! Where ya doing this at? May have to stop by, if it's any where close!
> 
> That bridge kind of looks like the one in Liverpool, am I right?
> 
> upon further review of the surrounding area, that isn't Liverpool.... where ya to?


Thanks!

Im in Truro, that is the bridge that separates Truro, and Bible Hill. The park will be open the first of Dec. Let me know if you decide to come through and we could meet up for a few suds if ya wanted!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Tylerb said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Im in Truro, that is the bridge that separates Truro, and Bible Hill. The park will be open the first of Dec. Let me know if you decide to come through and we could meet up for a few suds if ya wanted!


Ahh, ok, I know the area. Neat.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Way to go there Stud :thumbsup:

As a guy old enough to be your dad, I'm proud to see you doing so well.:thumbup:

How are you getting along with the rest of your gang of merry wen?


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks great!
Tell me about the center hub, what was the process for machining that?


----------



## Tylerb (Jan 14, 2011)

robert c1 said:


> Looks great!
> Tell me about the center hub, what was the process for machining that?


The first step was to lay it out, with a given width, the formula to determine the sides of your octagon is X(Side)=W(width)x .4142.Then we worked from the top down, figuring for 12" above the rafters, then the length of the plumb cut, and simply visually scaled the drop to the smaller part at the bottom. I put the horizontal chamfers(sp) around the post. Then ripped the sides down in two passes with a skil saw, and a handsaw to get through the middle (would have been great to have a beam saw but no dice). I left them a 16th strong so I could take out any scowls with the electric plane. Then with A skil saw and pulp saw narrowed up the bottom, chamfered off the bottom corners, and the new sides. Then roughed the whole thing up with some 40 grit. Took a full day to make it. 

Thanks Gus. Were all getting along great, the older guy who has been working with me recently said to me one morning, "Ya know, I dont give ya a whole lot of credit, but your pretty f'n smart bud!" It was good and told me his outlook on the time I spent making sure things were proper had changed. At first he seemed to think it was a waste of time, but as things started coming together without having to fudge much, he suddenly appreciated the attention to detail.

Havent taken pics yet, but I finished the cupola in the shop today, trex came in for the stair treads, all the hand rail is up, and It will be finished in another day. Right on the deadline :thumbsup:

On the recommendation of a few guys at this site I purchased the book construction geometry a few weeks before this project started, that book is a godsend!


----------

